# Maybe..



## Jerrrge (Jul 3, 2012)

What does everyone think of a pokemon game with every region and the person traveling through all throughout?

Thoughts?


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm sure every Pokemon fan has dreamed of this. The problem? Pokemon only grow to Lv. 100. By the time you get to the 3rd region (G/S proved two regions can work nicely with the sacrifice of a deeper story), your team will be a powerhouse, causing every other trainer in the game to have strong teams as well. The sense of progression will grind to a halt when your team caps at Lv. 100 and you still have one or two regions left to explore. I guess you could start each region with a fresh team, but that's kind of jarring.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe implement something like B/W did to make Pokemon level slower.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 3, 2012)

J. Squirtles Addams said:


> Maybe implement something like B/W did to make Pokemon level slower.


I always forget they added that. I suppose that could be an option. Still, 5 regions is a LOT of experience no matter what.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 3, 2012)

They could make more party spaces as well.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 3, 2012)

J. Squirtles Addams said:


> They could make more party spaces as well.


That I can't agree with. I'm against changing such a core concept of the series.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 4, 2012)

Alternatively, they could raise the level cap... *wink wink not really*


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 4, 2012)

Moved to general pokemon discussion. Please keep threads in the upcoming games forum about actual upcoming games! :)


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 4, 2012)

I know absolutely nothing about programming or anything like that, but I also doubt it would be able to be on a portable console like the DS, because in order to include all 5 regions and do it decently they would probably need a _lot_ of space.

So, unless GameFreak actually wants to try making a serious, mainstream Pokemon game on some console like the Wii or PC or something, it probably wouldn't happen. And I don't think Pokemon is the kind of game that would really work on the Wii, and I'm not sure what other non-portable consoles Nintendo has (I know Sony has the PS3, but who has the XBOX360 again?).


----------



## TheBluejay (Jul 5, 2012)

There might be a way, if you somehow explore segments or if the new regions are only there for pokedex reasons only, but that'd never happen. I really wished there was a game that could make it work though


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 5, 2012)

shadow_lugia said:


> who has the XBOX360 again?).


Microsoft.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 12, 2012)

Birdy said:


> Alternatively, they could raise the level cap... *wink wink not really*


well technically the cap in rby was 255 :V so that could work. raise it to 200 and space out evolutions (this could be a time in the future where not much change has occurred in the past while so pokémon change slower too) or pull a mystery dungeon and make evolutions wait until a certain point but keep evo levels the same, space out moves so that pogeys learn some past 100 and such, it could work!


----------



## Frostagin (Jul 15, 2012)

Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> well technically the cap in rby was 255 :V so that could work. raise it to 200 and space out evolutions (this could be a time in the future where not much change has occurred in the past while so pokémon change slower too) or pull a mystery dungeon and make evolutions wait until a certain point but keep evo levels the same, space out moves so that pogeys learn some past 100 and such, it could work!


They could also do individual level caps for different Pokèmon, Digimon style. That might get really annoying really quick, though.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 15, 2012)

They could also go all Conquest.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 15, 2012)

I liek Squirtles said:


> They could also go all Conquest.


By which you mean preserving the pokemon you own after each region but lowering each one to level 30 every time you enter a new one?


----------



## Spatz (Jul 15, 2012)

Or implement a system where you can't use your previous region Pokemon until after a specific point in the newer region. That way you actually raise new Pokemon instead of bee-lining the game with a powerhouse team of six overkill Pokemon...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 16, 2012)

Lirris said:


> Or implement a system where you can't use your previous region Pokemon until after a specific point in the newer region. That way you actually raise new Pokemon instead of bee-lining the game with a powerhouse team of six overkill Pokemon...


This, but you can't until AFTER you beat them all.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 19, 2012)

Honestly, it is a good idea on paper but implementing it would make every other Pokemon game after it seem like crap.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2018)

I'd be scared to play a game like that xD Way too long. *WE HAVE NEARLY 8 GENS NOW FOR CRYING OUT MISSINGNOS o___O;;;*


----------

